

Scientists Report Finding Reliable Way to Teleport Data - heydenberk
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/30/science/scientists-report-finding-reliable-way-to-teleport-data.html#

======
christianbryant
Application: Create an intelligent sequence of quantum states, "teleporting"
this across further and further distances (as well as that can be gauged), the
idea being that potentially the sequence will appear somewhere an intelligent,
scientific group of non-humans may be active at the quantum level and see this
sequence, understanding that it was transported intentionally. We could create
the equivalent of a tin can phone and communicate with intelligent life forms
it would otherwise take us tens of thousands of years to locate, if not
longer.

~~~
anigbrowl
Interesting concept, but how would you implement the initial entanglement? Or
would you just grab a passing electron and transmit states to it on the theory
that it must have been entangled with another electron at some point? That
seems pretty hit-and-miss to me.

I'm sure the first applications will be diplomatic/military, since that's a
field with an obvious need for ultra-secure communications, plus many
countries with resources to spare have global networks of secure
embassies/installations where you would want reliable communication without
any reliance on external infrastructure. My impression of the apparatus from
the description provided was that it was relatively compact, the bulkiest part
being the cooling bath for the diamond 'electron prison' \- it seems like you
could build this into something the size of a refrigerator, and it was put
together with existing commercial components, a big plus.

A more medium-term application with obvious benefits would be on
interplanetary probes, manned and unmanned. We could probably significantly
cut the attrition rate of space probes if we had real-time telemetry data and
control with no transmission lag. If I understand Bell's theorem correctly,
then the energy requirements ought to be independent of the distance involved.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploration_of_Mars#Probing_dif...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exploration_of_Mars#Probing_difficulties)

------
anigbrowl
Methods data from the paper:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/suppl/2014/05/28/science.1...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/suppl/2014/05/28/science.1253512.DC1/Pfaff.SM.pdf)

This is a Big Deal - disappointing to see it get so little attention here.

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7818467).

~~~
heydenberk
Oops. Thanks and sorry.

